# Alfalfa analyst



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like a good guide/identification to disease, insects, and nutrient deficiencies that affect alfalfa. I like the map that shows what part of the country the different ailments are most likely to be found. https://www.alfalfa.org/pdf/AlfalfaAnalyst.pdf


----------

